# Possible Buy - Opinions?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Young half arab colt. Should mature to 15hh. Technically 3/4 arabian but of course registered half arabian. 

Photos: dreamerphotoalbum

Pedigree: Fvf Whispering Dreams Arabian

Sire Info: Elgomej

Dam Info: Whiisper

Opinions? ((BEST news is this boy is only an hour and a half from me!)).

Looking for a complete project from the ground up to eventually be a HUS/English Pleasure horse, possibly h/j, also will need to do trail/road riding.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Its so hard to tell this young as I'm sure you know!

The good thing about arabs is they're versitile, so this cross should be able to do what you want. I've sort of been stalking your other prospects (hehe), and IMO this is the best one so far


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I thoroughly appreciate the stalking. I'd rather have you guys look at 50 before saying "YES! THAT ONE!" Than go pick up something "cute" and ending up with a worthless animal.

I know it's hard to judge this young that's why I also added his sire and dam and pedigree, it at least gives people an idea of what he came from.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Adorable! I can't wait to hear what you decide to get. I'm not a big Arab person so I can't help you there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know much about pedigrees on Arabs so I can only really judge from the photos and I like what I see. Straight, strong looking legs, good shoulder angle, he'll probably grow up to have a fairly short back (I consider that a plus, I don't know if Arab folks do or not LOL).


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Straight, strong looking legs, good shoulder angle, he'll probably grow up to have a fairly short back (I consider that a plus, I don't know if Arab folks do or not LOL).


I do! Makes them much stronger. Sorry I can't say anything other than that he is very cute


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This one has better pedigree than the others.. or 75% of his pedigree is better than the others. I do not like his dam's hind quarters and leg. The coupling is rough and the hind leg is very straight. 

At this age it is impossible to say if he will likewise develop her coupling or leg. 

When buying a foal you need to very very critical of the sire and the dam as the apple does not usually fall far from the tree. 

That being said, there was a foal I saw at a local horse farm a few years ago.. a warmblood filly. I really liked her as a weanling.. then she matured.. and I knew both sire and dam and this horse was like something else... one of the worse comformations I have seen on a horse in a LONG time. Big filly with a neck so short it was grotesque looking.. Mutton withers.. and so on. All she had going for her was good bone and lots of chrome. A horse that was so poor that I could not imagine her having a sound day in her life if she were broken to ride. 

A foal is ALWAYS a risk loaded crap shoot.. the better the lines USUALLY the less risk, but not always. 

Of course you know this I am sure.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like this boy a lot. I would go check him out, get a feel for his personality, watch him run around in the pasture.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just emailed the owner about going to see him on Satuday. I will be taking money along for a deposit (just in case). He can't go home until weaning in October which is fine by me. I do love that they have both his dam and sire on site so I can get a good look and some photos of them as well.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay! Definitely going to see him on Saturday morning (YAY!). Being a foal I'm a little thrown off on what exactly I want to look for and ask about? His sire and dam (obviously) are on site so I will be checking them out and their personalities. But as far as the colt himself what do I need to make sure to ask/look for/do? Keep in mind he is YOUNG and won't be weaned until October so I can't really expect him to know much but there is plenty of time once he gets home to start working on the majors (clipping, loading, feet, handling, leading, tying, etc.) Opinions?

*And YES I will take pictures...*


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> I thoroughly appreciate the stalking. I'd rather have you guys look at 50 before saying "YES! THAT ONE!" Than go pick up something "cute" and ending up with a worthless animal.
> 
> I know it's hard to judge this young that's why I also added his sire and dam and pedigree, it at least gives people an idea of what he came from.


 Poco, You have enough horse sense to know a good horse from a bad one and not end up with something worthless. I would trust your own judgement over what people on a forum say that you don't even know who they are. They never agree anyway on a horse and always find something wrong.
It wouldn't even cross my mind to post and ask about a prospect. I have seen many a good horse that maybe wouldn't look the best in a photo and who cares if it looks good if it has a bad personality.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Poco, You have enough horse sense to know a good horse from a bad one and not end up with something worthless. I would trust your own judgement over what people on a forum say that you don't even know who they are. They never agree anyway on a horse and always find something wrong.
> It wouldn't even cross my mind to post and ask about a prospect. I have seen many a good horse that maybe wouldn't look the best in a photo and who cares if it looks good if it has a bad personality.


Aww I love you! lol.
The only reason I ask is I tend to go with my heart and not use my head sometimes. I know I want a foal or something young but I didn't want to get something just to get it and have it be nothing worthwhile? The other ones I posted were more of a "well it's cheap and I could make it into something I guess". This fella is more like "wow, he really caught my eye and I could make him into something big".


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

T minus 7 hours until I'm on the road to see this guy! In desperate need of sleep but too excited. Camera has a fresh sim card and battery will be fully charged by morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Good luck and I am eagerly anticipating adorable foal pics!! Have fun, be careful, and most importantly get you some sleep!!


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so excited for you!!

I can't wait to see photos and hear all about him!!

P.S what was his name?? (not sure if I missed it in a previous post.....)


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Went and saw him and put the deposit down today. Will finish paying when I pick him up in October for weaning! Very excited. They were going to name him FVF Whispering Dreams but I talked to the farm and asked to change the name since registration is still in process with AHA so he will be (hopefully) name FVF Buzzes Like Neon. The photos do NOT do him justice, it was sooo sunny out!


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow - what a looker! How exciting!

Congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This dude has presence and is about as nice as an Arabian foal can get.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Squee, cuteness!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can hardly wait until October to pick him up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay!!
Omg, congrats!! You has a new shiney 
What a cute fwuzzy wittle bebe! Love the name you chose, too!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have noticed his back two hooves have white striping where as his front two are solid black. Does this indicate he will have some kind of white markings like socks on his rear legs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> I have noticed his back two hooves have white striping where as his front two are solid black. Does this indicate he will have some kind of white markings like socks on his rear legs?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could definitely be wrong, if I am someone please correct me... But I would say no. My mare has light feet and no white leg markings. Our Paint gelding has 4 socks and he has white feet in the front but the hind are striped, not solid white. Typically lighter feet mean white markings but I would think they would already have appeared on him. But given his age, you never know.

Congrats by the way, he's STUNNING! You'll have to keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

hflmusicislife said:


> I would think they would already have appeared on him. But given his age, you never know.


With him being bay and legs still being white/lighter since he's so young there's no way to see if there are actually socks or not until he blacks out on those points. Just curious to see if everyone thought there would be. I haven't ever seen an arabian with the lighter feet on dark legs? Maybe a throwback from his paint lines though?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You may find he has little white dots at the coronary line.. or not. Striped hooves are a genetic thing. Appaloosa's are noted for strped hooves and they can have white legs, solid chestnut or black.. and the hooves are striped. 

It really is not important. Time will tell you your baby horse.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> With him being bay and legs still being white/lighter since he's so young there's no way to see if there are actually socks or not until he blacks out on those points. Just curious to see if everyone thought there would be. I haven't ever seen an arabian with the lighter feet on dark legs? Maybe a throwback from his paint lines though?



He could have really light skin but it may never show through with his hair color. This is something that is also common on white horses (i know he is a bay) they will have white socks and when they get a bath it will show up at pink when they are wet. You might be able to tell on this might i say ADORABLE little guy when he gets wet or a bath if his skin is lighter causing the strips on his hoof.


----------

